#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-24
<airurando> ping slashtom
<airurando> morning all
<slashtom> good morning
<airurando> Howdy, just wondering when you'll be calling the bowling place.
<airurando> is it worth a final plug on identi.ca and mailing list?
<slashtom> i did the mailing list on saturday
<slashtom> and i have no idea what identi.ca is
<slashtom> was planning to do the booking this evening
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> ident.ca is an open source twitter clone.
<slashtom> good morning
<airurando> yeah I saw the your mailing list mail.  I replied to it :) .
<ebel> Notably ubuntuie is on indetica and twitter. If you update the indetica status, then it magically updates the twitter. So less work :)
<airurando> Hi ebel, and yes you did set that up well.
<airurando> I'll blast off final call prods.
<ebel> I think it was czajkowski suggestion/idea to do the twitter/identica :)
<airurando> good morning czajkowski (didn't see your aloha until now)
<airurando> my congrats must go to czajkowski so on that idea.
<czajkowski> I need to go and sort out our domai as well today
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> Ubuntu-ie.org
<czajkowski> is back
<slashtom> well done
<slashtom> on auto-renew?
<czajkowski> thre was a glitch
<czajkowski> it will be set up in fuutre
<czajkowski> for it plus the other 200
<ebel> yay
<ebel> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> regularly have to do that for teams
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-25
<daxroc> Morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<dueyfinster> czajkowski: hola
<czajkowski> dueyfinster: howdy
<dueyfinster> czajkowski: quick response almost like a bot haha
<czajkowski> :(
<davisc> dueyfinster: A bot can spell correctly :-)
 * davisc ducks
<dueyfinster> davisc: true true :)
<dueyfinster> Just messing about with irssi, wondering why I never bothered to use it before
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> davisc: git
<czajkowski> davisc: you coming to fosdem next week
<davisc> Nope
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> davisc: terran http://armynavymatch.org/
<terran> that's not until May!
<terran> I can't think that far ahead
<czajkowski> ticket sell out fast
<czajkowski> just of a FYI
<czajkowski> fun weekend
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-26
<czajkowski> Announcing the ODFPlugfest UK http://www.odfplugfest.co.uk/ all communities and developers are welcome to take part, we have space for talks and it is a freeevent to take part in
<tdr112> afternoon
<slashtom> anyone going to the ubuntu hour?
<ebel> Yeah
<tdr112> yep
<czajkowski> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_SE%20UP%20RW%2001-01/
<delcoyote> hi
<delcoyote> anyone alive?
<delcoyote> czajkowski, you there?
<delcoyote> Cant remember the place that collected all this computers to be recycled
<ryano> camara.ie ?
<delcoyote> yep that one
<delcoyote> anyone knows anyone there?
<delcoyote> at camara.ie
<ryano> afraid not
<delcoyote> hmmm just saw a good bunch of free computers and monitors
<delcoyote> so Im going to email them, or send them a message with this link hoping that camara.ie do collect
<delcoyote> thanks ryano
<ryano> I did work experience there a few years ago, I don't remember them collecting. I might be wrong though.
<delcoyote> pitty then..
<delcoyote> Please note that we do not offer a collection service for individual computers. Our collections team can collect from businesses only with a minimum requirement of 10+ computers. If you requrie a business collection, please visit our Green Business section.
<delcoyote> visiting.....
<delcoyote> http://green.camara.ie/business/
<delcoyote> sent.. might get lucky camara.ie
<tdr112> hello from the ubuntu hour
 * ryano waves
<mokmeister> hello
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> how are you?
<czajkowski> gooodd
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> feck I need to do my expenses :(
<airurando> evening
<airurando> just doing the normal updates this evening and guess what pops up?
<airurando> A microsoft EULA for ttf-mscorefonts-installer.
<airurando> don't know where i picked up that package.
<airurando> feelin' good
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-29
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> tdr112: your stuff went in the post
<tdr112> czajkowski: your a star
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-30
<airurando> morning all.
<tdr112> afternoon all
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-23
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> terran: howdy
<tdr112> about 50 cd given out at campuscon over the weekend
<tdr112> great event
<czajkowski> sweet
<tdr112> the wit soc did a great job running it
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> looked pretty good
<czajkowski> terran: gonna have a come to cypher talk with skynet
<terran> czajkowski: coolbeans
<infoturtle> we had a bit of spam on ubuntu-ie.org over the weekend, it's been taken down now
<tdr112> infoturtle: its an old site hard to stop
<infoturtle> tdr112: yar, just putting it on the record, can't wait to update the thing
<czajkowski> whoo less than 2 weeks to FOSDEM :d
<terran> woo beer beer beer beer
<czajkowski> waffles
<czajkowski> choclate
<czajkowski> chocolate!
<terran> beer
<czajkowski> BEER!
<czajkowski> terran: IMMA SOO GONNA STRANGLE THEM
<slashtommy> czajkowski: wouldn't stabbing be more appropriate?
<czajkowski> no this is longer and will make them sit up and pay attendion
<infoturtle> who getting stabbed?
<infoturtle> *who's
<czajkowski> infoturtle: you in U:L
<infoturtle> :c we don't wana be stabbed
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> you in UL or not ?
<infoturtle> yep
<czajkowski> infoturtle: involved in skynet?
<infoturtle> yea, we were talking today, andru183
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> so you joinging the committee
<infoturtle> I'm on it, wana move to PRO tho
<czajkowski> infoturtle: from ?
<infoturtle> first year rep, which is just listening to 17 year old kids begging for a minecraft server
<czajkowski> I wouldnt mind a mind craft server
<infoturtle> I have a home server with one but my net is slow at the moment, upc throttle if you miss a bill
<czajkowski> nods
<infoturtle> airurando: cheers for the links to the logs, they look like they'll be a big help1!
<moylan> if you do nothing else today please support.  http://stopsopaireland.com/  sorry for the spam.
<czajkowski> moylan: not spam at all
<czajkowski> moylan: might be an idea to to to the .ie list tbh
<moylan> well it is offtopic so better to apologise in case of offense.
<czajkowski> moylan: not at all
<czajkowski> gonna need everyone backing that
<czajkowski> but you culd say offtopic
<czajkowski> but it's useful to everyone
<moylan> only after i hit enter i realised offtopic rather than spam.  so bloody angry at the stupidity of it all. :-/
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> moylan: post to list
<moylan> ilug and ubuntu mail list?
<czajkowski> nod
<czajkowski> s
<ebel> yep
 * czajkowski hugs ebel 
<ebel> ☺
<airurando> infoturtle: hope they help
<airurando> moylan: would you believe I shared a house with Sean Sherlock while post grading in Galway.
<moylan> oh for a time machine and a clue by four? :-)
<airurando> ?
<moylan> thought you'd know your jargon file.  http://www.jargondb.org/glossary/lart
<infoturtle> airurando just had a quick look, shattered from my first day back, they seem like everything I need
<airurando> infoturtle: cool
<airurando> moylan don't ever assume I'll have prior knowledge of anything geeky
<moylan> you should read the jargon file.  like the devils dictionary for computers
<airurando> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-24
<infoturtle> cheers for the stuff on global jam yesterday ebel, sorry forgot to say thanks last night
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-25
<infoturtle> czajkowski you on for this meeting?
<delcoyote> Can a livecd for example Xubuntu created with unetbootin ask for user/pass?
<czajkowski> infoturtle i was told not having it
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-26
<infoturtle> Any locations confirmed for the UGJ??
<slashtommy> none, everyone is busy
<czajkowski> the date didnt suit that weekend
<czajkowski> but ye could run one another weekend if there was interest
<infoturtle> ok cool, if Galway/Dublin are doing one another weekend I'd plan the Limerick one for then too. Stay linked up like we did the last two times
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-27
<tdr112> how about we send out a poll for the dates of UGJ
<czajkowski> nice idea
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-28
<airurando> good evening
<airurando> i reckon a poll to select the date on
<airurando> i reckon a poll to select the date of UGJ Dublin is a good idea
<airurando> Limerick and possibly Galway might also participate on the standard weekend
<moylan> so a date ie a sat or sunday and maybe a start time?
<airurando> moylan aye. driving this is the fact that the 02 - 04 Mar 12 weekend doesn't suit tdr112 and myself.
<moylan> not sure i can make it either as mobility is still limited.
<airurando> any date for the op yet?
<moylan> was at clinic this week.  fingers crossed.  2 years wait so far. :-/
<airurando> yeah I remember talking to you about it :(
<airurando> hope the check went well.
<moylan> seemed to go ok.  one bit of good news was that i found that after a year or so after op i can cycle again, maybe.
<airurando> that would be good.
<airurando> did you cycle before?
<moylan> always wanted to get a brompton folding bike
<airurando> aye
<moylan> i did in the 90s but gave it up as dublin is so unsafe to bike in.  but been hankering after a bike last 3-4 years
<airurando> I recently bought a whiter version of this:
<airurando> http://thebigbikestore.com/product/jupiter/spider-road-bike
<airurando> to help in my preparations for this (god help me):
<airurando> http://www.triathy.ie/2012entry/
<airurando> moylan you know my body
<moylan> what ever doesn't kill you makes you stronger unless it's a triatholon in which case it'll leave you knackered! :-D
<airurando> baby triathlon :)
<airurando> up to 11 miles on the bike now
<airurando> which covers the distance of the cycle portion
<airurando> remember baby traithlon...
<moylan> used to cycle 7 miles from city centre to sandyford every day in 90s.  on good days it was great, in bad weather it really really sucked
<airurando> 400m river swim with the current....
<moylan> so... floating :-)
<airurando> yip :)
<airurando> 16km cycle
<airurando> 4km crawl
<moylan> and whimper when you get home for a day or two
<airurando> that's if I make it home
<airurando> :)
<moylan> add 1 day of training on the proper way to lie on a stretcher :-)
<airurando> very important in your case.
<moylan> touche! :-D
<airurando> :)
<moylan> you could always do the croagh patrick pilgrimage bare foot for training.  that'll harden your feet
<airurando> it it the heart I am more worried about!
<moylan> remember the rhyme 'if left arms goes numb.  you've done something dumb!' ;-)
<airurando> I will
<moylan> sponsored?
<airurando> no
<airurando> just giving it a go.
<moylan> it's an interesting category of sport as it favours the generalist rather than a specialist.
<airurando> yeah and the triathy is a great entry level
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-22
<terran> czajkowski: think they'll be showing the irish match at FOSDEM? :p
<czajkowski> always are in bar celtica
<czajkowski> what train are you on
<terran> 10:58 on the Friday arriving 14:05
<czajkowski> we're on the one after that
<czajkowski> looking forward to it :D
<terran> I'm staying in a 5 star hotel this time
<terran> moving up in the world
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> which one?
<terran> Eurostars Hotel Montgomery
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> keith and niall are also coming over
<terran> Nice, I expect I'll meet ye all in Delerium Friday night so
<czajkowski> most definately
<czajkowski> will try and get there early but after foods and get a table
<czajkowski> we were lucky last year
<terran> aye
<slashbel> there's a match on…?
 * slashbel thinks it could be time to have some fun with the tv-b-gone :P
<zmoylan> you could cause a riot with an emp generator at a geekcon :-)
<slashbel> emp generators are largely the invention of science fiction
<zmoylan> company in states sells them i think as a diy project...
<slashbel> when thunderstorms fail to fry electronic without a direct hit, how much power would an emp generator require to be effective
 * slashbel did a little investigation while looking for a means to disable sound systems
<zmoylan> noisy neighbours?
<slashbel> no, noisy bars
<zmoylan> ah
<slashbel> how to take out the DJ
<ebel> hehehe
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-23
<terran> czajkowski: want to go to Hard Rock Café for food Friday or Saturday night? One has opened since we were last in Brussels and I have a VIP pass
<terran> myself and up to 5 others
<terran> though I'm sure we could squeeze in more if needed
<czajkowski> terran: I'd love to say yes but I don't know given the weather conditions I amy just venture to the Drug Opera tbh on the friday, thanks though
<czajkowski> terran: are theere any folks from skynet or redbrick coming this year?
<czajkowski> last year there was a lot
<terran> is it snowing there?
<terran> there's one guy from TCD that I know of going
<terran> no one from skynet/redbrick
<czajkowski> yup
<solarcloud_3scrn> czajkowski: Loved the snow pictures on twitter Harrah !! Glad to see you budged off the couch last weekend...
<czajkowski> heh
<solarcloud_3scrn> oh, sorry got my tweets mixed up : thought you were @czajkowski on twitter, sorry.
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> one of me is more than enough
<solarcloud_3scrn> czajkowski: ok bye.
<czajkowski> eh
<terran> lolwat
#ubuntu-ie 2014-01-23
<noobuser> join #linitx
<tdr112> noobuser: I dont think so
#ubuntu-ie 2016-01-28
<zergless> czajkowski: what was the place ytou told me was good for food in brussels?
<czajkowski> zergless: Drug Opera
<zergless> many tys
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> zergless: there ar eloads of little side streets
<zergless> i know :D
#ubuntu-ie 2016-01-29
<zergless> czajkowski: drug opera had no burgers! had nommy pizza though
